# Anal area turned white!



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has ever had this happen to their goldfish. I woke up this morning to find that one of my goldfish has a white Anal area; it seems as if it has loss color around his anal area. Could the other goldfish be sucking on it?:shock: Anyone know why this is?


----------

